# can headbolts on ka24e be reused



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

can i reuse the headbolts on the ka24e or can they not be retorqued like the hondas.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

For your own sanity, please dont. I presume you just spent the money to put a new head on, please spend the extra little money to get new head bolts, you do not want one to break on you and create a ton more work man, speaking from experiance.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

They are stretch to yield bolts and should not be reused.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

you mean TTY bolts


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

haha...what happens when you are tired from working on too many projects lately.=)


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

loltrue, my stupid room mate thinks he knows everything n is useing the same head bolts again in his r1.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

anyone know how much new bolts cost from nissan and if anyone has them aftermarket?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

40 bucks at advance auto parts


----------

